# Tastatur Siemens PG



## oLL1 (29 April 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich an einem PG sitze und die Tastatur auf Amerikanisch eingestellt ist... normalerweise reicht es ja mit shift und alt um die Tastatur wieder auf Deutsch stellen zu koennen, dieses bringt jedoch absolut nichts..

deshalb frage ich mal ob es vielleicht irgendeine besondere Kombination bei diesen Tastaturen gibt... 
Es ist eine Infarot Tastatur falls das noch helfen kann.. 

MFG oLL1


----------



## vierlagig (1 Mai 2008)

*Wie kann ein englisches Betriebssystem mit deutscher Tastatur genutzt werden, ohne auf Z und Y achten zu müssen?*


----------

